# 1998 altima quits while driving.



## sharon (Dec 23, 2006)

I have 1998 altima gxe (55k mileage). My car quits while driving slowly. 
It happened couple of times. But I am able start the car again and drive. 
The drive on highway is smooth. Any idea?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

You most likely need just a tune up, new spark plugs & wires.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a bad tune-up wont make it just die. im thinking more along the lines of an intermittent fuel problem, like a bad filter or pump. when was the last time you changed out the fuel filter?


----------



## sharon (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks. I bought the car six months back and tunedup. I have changed the spark plug , wires and fule filter six months back.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> a bad tune-up wont make it just die. im thinking more along the lines of an intermittent fuel problem, like a bad filter or pump. when was the last time you changed out the fuel filter?


I have had the experience of bad plugs and wires causing a car to shut off at stop signs and while driving at low speeds then fine when the RPMs go up!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

But, if those have been changed as recently as six months ago, it might be either the air intake system or the fuel line.


----------

